# Where to buy kali sticks?



## Emptyhand

I would like to buy some kali sticks and I am looking for suggestions for reputable martial arts suppliers that I should check out, either online or in south Florida in the Broward or Dade County areas?

Also, what type of stick would be best to buy? 

I am a beginner and I stand approx. 6'2" and 225 lbs. if that makes a difference for the length and weight of the sticks.

Thank you.


----------



## arnisador

I go through my instructor, Tim Hartman:
http://www.wdsupplies.com/


----------



## Blindside

Emptyhand said:


> I would like to buy some kali sticks and I am looking for suggestions for reputable martial arts suppliers that I should check out, either online or in south Florida in the Broward or Dade County areas?
> 
> Also, what type of stick would be best to buy?
> 
> I am a beginner and I stand approx. 6'2" and 225 lbs. if that makes a difference for the length and weight of the sticks.
> 
> Thank you.



It matters what art you are studying, the Serrada guys use different length bastons than the Pekiti guys.  Some art will use a standard, for me the apparently default length of 29" is just about correc, for the way we tend to measure it in Pekiti (armpit to tip of fingers), you are probably more of a 31"er given your height.  

Regardless, before I'd highly recommend Kombat Instruments Ltd.
www.bloodsport.com

I don't recommend starting out with logs (large diameter sticks) early in your training, but again, it depends on what art you are pursuing.


----------



## JBrainard

Don't buy the 28" "rattan" escrima sticks from Karate Depot, and here's why: 1. I seriously doubt that they are real rattan. I can tell the difference cuz I usually train with sticks my instructor brings back from the PI. 2. I bought two. Same item, item number, etc. Yet the diameter of the two sticks are very different.
I was pretty dissapointed.


----------



## Blindside

JBrainard said:


> Don't buy the 28" "rattan" escrima sticks from Karate Depot, and here's why: 1. I seriously doubt that they are real rattan. I can tell the difference cuz I usually train with sticks my instructor brings back from the PI. 2. I bought two. Same item, item number, etc. Yet the diameter of the two sticks are very different.
> I was pretty dissapointed.


 
It was probably rattan, rattan is pretty cheap and it would be hard to imagine replacing it with a cheaper substitute.  That said, over-dried, low density rattan won't hold up to any contact punishment, and diameter differences are certainly possible, they probably just match them up into pairs.


----------



## Dave Leverich

Or get them bulk at bulk rates at http://www.canebasket.com
Great people, just tell them they're for Escrima/Kali etc.
Size depends on your hand size, and application. For combat style escrima, I use 1 1/4" or so, for light work the 3/4"ish size.

You'll have to sand the joints, but it's good stuff, plentiful, and last I checked a 9' pole was $10.


----------



## Blindside

Dave Leverich said:


> Or get them bulk at bulk rates at http://www.canebasket.com
> Great people, just tell them they're for Escrima/Kali etc.
> Size depends on your hand size, and application. For combat style escrima, I use 1 1/4" or so, for light work the 3/4"ish size.
> 
> You'll have to sand the joints, but it's good stuff, plentiful, and last I checked a 9' pole was $10.



I'm assuming these are coming raw, so you have to harden them yourself?


----------



## David Weatherly

It's a crap shoot when ordering sticks from most MA supply centers.  They buy the rattan in large lots and match them quickly, hence the variation in diamater.  It's a real pain.  Google for some FMA speciality sites and you'll have much better luck.
I always prefer to buy my sticks in person.  Try local MA schools that have a pro shop, alot of them will have sticks even if they don't teach FMA.

David


----------



## arnisador

It's true that surprisingly many general m.a. shops will have them!


----------



## K Williams

http://www.bloodsport.com


----------



## MahaKaal

I dont do Kali, but I use Kamagong Ironwood Sticks which have been fantastic


----------



## Jimi

If you are training with a Kali/Escrima/Arnis group, they usually have a connection to a decent supplier. This also helps ensure your sticks will be specific to your Guro's desires for what he wants his students to work with against other classmates. Another benefit is if your Guro does supply gear such as sticks, what have you, you are giving good business to your group rather than taking a chance on price, quality & specifics outside of your group. Find out what your instructor thinks & would prefer to have you train with. This next statement is not meant as a condemnation of the original poster, just siteing an example. I dislike seeing people asking about getting gear, sticks & even swords from another source besides their own group, especially when someone is not in a group or really training at all but want to get the best cool stuff. I have had this problem/issue with my nephew, who has never trained in any arts but wants a Katana blessed from a mountain top in Japan. Extreme example I know, but just trying to let others know it is best to find such things with-in a training groups access before running around to get the best cool deal (look at what I got). No insult intended to the original poster. I am sure many of us have seen those who want the cool sticks, (ETD) kenpo gloves, a Katana or what have you with out a day of training so they can impress or fool someone into believing they have skill. Or even worse, participate in some fool hearted disaster cause it was so cool when they saw someone on youtube cut a watermelon off a ladder while roller blading using a razor sharp Katana daddy bought in southeast asia. If what I describe is not you (hopefully) and your training group does not supply its own stick gear, then by all means take all of these other posters advice to get the sticks you need. I apologize if I sounded like I was on a soap box, I simply want to see good advice fall on deserving ears. PEACE JIMI


----------



## K Williams

Years ago I brought 1 3/8" KIL rattan sticks to class. I was told nicely by senior students that the tree trunks were a bit on the large side.


----------



## arnisandyz

http://www.franksupply.com/rattan_poles.html#rattanwithskin


----------



## Emptyhand

Arnisandyz,

Where in Melbourne is the Filipino Combat school?

I clicked the hyperlink but it took me to a generic site?

I spent some time in the Brevard County area in the past and visit the area at different times during the year.

Thanks.


----------



## Guro Harold

arnisandyz said:


> http://www.franksupply.com/rattan_poles.html#rattanwithskin


I agree with Andy, Franks supply is one of the best deals around! Most batches are great, with only a few that are hit or miss. Also, you can buy it by the pole and cut and sand down the edges as well.

Once you get enough of the train and throw away sticks, then it's time to get some that you want to keep around. At this point, it's time to count the nodes. Ama Guro Raffy Pambuan sometimes has sticks that he gets from the Philippines with 5 - 7 nodes! You can contact him at www.pambuanarnis.com. He resides near Orlando.

Finally, Nate Hill, a friend of mine in FCS-Kali, makes durable and decorative Kali sticks. He has pictures of the sticks that he has made and can be contacted at http://martialmatrix.ning.com/profile/natehill. He resides in Tampa.

Good luck!

-Guro Harold


----------



## NDG714

Have you tried arnistendencia.com..... It is cheeper if you call him.
Meastro David Guillory (928)444-6565


----------



## searcher

www.dogbrothers.com

This is where I get mine and they take some pretty good abuse.


----------

